# Cyperus helferi



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

How does it do in non-CO2 tanks? Any problems?


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine grows fine. Slower without co2.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Would it be too big for a 6 gallon? I want it draping over the water surface in the background like vals.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It can get to 2' tall. Personally I wouldn't use it.


----------



## brooklynfishman (Feb 12, 2012)

It does send out ALOT of side shoots that you could cut and replant when the mother gets too big for your tank.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Would it still get too big in a low-light, no CO2 tank? I'm just in love with this plant so I'm trying to justify cramming it into a 12" tall tank


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

They are pretty light dependent..Low light NO Co2 wont happen


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

I guess you could try it in a 6 gallon... Good luck though lol pretty darn big plant


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

What would be a smaller alternative? I want something that drapes on the water surface.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

mine died without co2
but grow really well with co2
oh and it really likes high light

alternative?
why not go for vals nana


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Everyone keeps saying vals nana is huge... is it?


----------

